# Sig



## jwhipple (Mar 29, 2012)

im getting a Sig P226. But i cant decide between the 9mm and the 40 S&W. Any recommendations


----------



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ammunition will be cheaper for the 9mm. The .40 S&W P226 (and it's smaller sibling the P229) is the standard issue weapon for several government and law enforcement agencies both in the United States and around the world including the FBI and the Navy SEALs. I guess it all depends on what you are going to be using the gun for...


----------



## 226Squito (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the 9mm p226 and i wont complain. I pay about 10 to 13 for a box of 50 around here. I tho do have a mosquito also to make up for not shooting the 226 all the time.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, get the Sig P226 Scorpion, OD green slide and frame w/ camo grips... beautiful weapon. They have it in the P229 series, too. The P250 soon. The P229 Scorpion will be my next addition, and actually my first Sig.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whip
Get the .40 and then later get a conversion barrel to shoot other calibers....ie. 9mm......JJ


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I enjoy my P226 in 9mm and also my P220 in .45. Between the two of them, I feel like I have the bases covered.


----------

